# great Miami River



## RvrHunter (Jan 29, 2011)

Was wondering, has anyone been out on the Great Miami river looking for suager? If So, where? I want to go hit the Bridges in the Downtown Dayton Area, and was seeking some info.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had luck in the past at the low headwater dam infront of the Dayton Art institute.


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try ANY of the dam(s) and you should have some luck if they are feeding. I see you listed sauger in your posting, mostly you will catch saugeye, or walleye. The saugeye is a more aggresive breed than the walleye and a little more easier to catch in my book. Try bouncing lead headed jigs along the bottom with a 3 to 4 inch twistertail. Tip with a minnow or nightcrawler if you like but this is not always needed. You may also try some crankbaits to pass some time and sometimes they will hit these better than the jigs. Try a Smithwick rouge or Rapala Xraps to name a couple. Jigs are cheaper to replace than the crankbaits (SNAGS) and I personally do better with the jigs. I have done well using large minnows too, so don't rule live bait out either, slowly dragging along bottom,coming in contact with structure, where i can. This time of year the action can be slow, but can turn on fast as well, so be patient and just keep casting! I hope you find this helpfull. Just have fun, be safe, and Good Luck!


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try ANY of the dam(s) and you should have some luck if they are feeding. I see you listed sauger in your posting, mostly you will catch saugeye, or walleye. The saugeye is a more aggresive breed than the walleye and a little more easier to catch in my book. Try bouncing lead headed jigs along the bottom with a 3 to 4 inch twistertail. Tip with a minnow or nightcrawler if you like but this is not always needed. You may also try some crankbaits to pass some time and sometimes they will hit these better than the jigs. Try a Smithwick rouge or Rapala Xraps to name a couple. Jigs are cheaper to replace than the crankbaits (SNAGS) and I personally do better with the jigs. I have done well using large minnows too, so don't rule live bait out either, slowly dragging along bottom,coming in contact with structure, where i can. This time of year the action can be slow, but can turn on fast as well, so be patient and just keep casting! I hope you find this helpfull. Just have fun, be safe, and Good Luck!


----------

